# Intermitente y Chaser



## Grav3n (Oct 8, 2010)

Que tal a todos, estoy tratando de sacar este proyecto LX800 , siguiendo los diagramas ya elaboré el diagrama de :

*Extractor de Bajos*



*Strobe / Chaser controlador



Chaser


*

Lo que necesito es si alguien me puede explicar cómo hago para manipular la lámpara desde el Chaser, entiendo que manda la señal de encendido a la lámpara a través de cada puerto del P2-1 hasta P2-8 , pero cómo tendría yo que tomar esa señal ?, con un Tic o algo así para lograr encender la lámpara, no se mucho de electrónica así que les agradecería me ayudaran.

Les dejo también el diagrama que hice en Livewire


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 19, 2010)

Compañero, ese circuito funciona controlado por una tension continua de 10v, para poder usarlo deberias de armar todos los modulos que se presentan el el articulo del cual mostras los circuitos, minimamente la fuente de 10v y el generador de rampa, el chaser, y los modulos de salida con triacs.
Otra opcion seria modificar el chaser para hacerlo funcionar a el solo, conectando los drivers a cada una de las salidas para manejar determinada lampara.
Cual es tu idea, asi podemos ayudarte mejor!

Saludos, Juan Manuel


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2010)

Tal vez algo así te sirva 








Saludos !


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 19, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tal vez algo así te sirva
> 
> Saludos !


 
Exacto, solo que deberia conectar directamente el led del opto a la salida del 4017.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2010)

No entiendo bién que querés hacer.

El circuito que puse es para que los golpes (graves) disparen un flash de xenon. Ya tiene el pasabajos que se conecta directamente al parlante.

Saludos !


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 19, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No entiendo bién que querés hacer.
> 
> El circuito que puse es para que los golpes (graves) disparen un flash de xenon. Ya tiene el pasabajos que se conecta directamente al parlante.
> 
> Saludos !


 
Si es asi, no tengo mas que decir que disculpas, porque pense que Grav3n queria conectar lamparas a cada salida del 4017, al menos eso interprete yo, pido disculpas sino fue asi!

Saludos


----------

